# Van Omerons UK - Vulcain



## Dick S (Feb 10, 2007)

I sailed on ship in the early 1970s called 'VULCAIN'.. a bulk carrier that had been a converted from a French wine carrier in Holland. The Parent company was Van Omerons,the VO was on the funnel, but Vanoms had a off shoot in the UK and most of the crew were from this company. Does any one remember the name of the UK company and is there a photo of the Vulcain out there?
She sank in late '72 I think just after she had been sold & was the last of the UK company's ships. 

Dick


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

Van Ommeren (London) had in 1964 eight ships under the British flag, all with the word " Beacon" as the suffix of their name. 
They owned the Crawford Shipping Co Ltd, which had three ships, the Dunkery Beacon, the Ivinghoe Beacon and the Melbury Beacon.
They also then owned the Medomsley Shipping Co with five ships, the Brecon Beacon, the Chelwood Beacon, the Crowborough Beacon,the Hereford Beacon and the Holsworthy Beacon. The Chelwood Beacon was the only tanker (Built in Rotterdam in 1960, DWT 31,670 and steam turbines), all the others were tramps.


----------



## Carningli (Mar 8, 2007)

A postcript to Van Ommeren London - they also inherited other vessels when they took over the Medomsley SS Co. with the prefix Langlee, eg Langleescot and Langleeclyde, sisters built by Blythswood on the Clyde. The Langleescot was ultimately sold to Ellermans and re-named the City of Bath. Both vessels carried 12 passengers and were unique in the fact that all the catering staff, apart from the Purser were female.

Carningli


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Dick,
Here seen with her VO[Van Ommeren] funnel,if needed also available with French funnel.


----------



## Dick S (Feb 10, 2007)

Everbody,
Thank you so much, especially the photo, it brought back many happy memories.

Dick

May I dedicate this post to James Francis 'Frankie' Flowerdew, who was 58,
2nd mate (now my age!!) and I was 3rd Mate on her.


----------



## Gerry O'Connell (Jul 9, 2007)

Thrilled to find this thread on the Vulcain and the photo.

I did my first solo trip as an R/O on the Vulcain from January to July 1971. Very happy ship, had a ball. The Master was a Captain Austin if I remember correctly, very nice gentleman. Ran around the Atlantic between Tilbury, Holland, Guyana, Caribbean, and Canada.

I do remember an "elderly" deck officer who was a real character, names escape me but it may well have been 'Frankie'. 

Also remember Bob Stokes, a Jnr Eng from Sheffield and one of the mates who was frequently locked in his cabin by the old man to dry out. Was that you Dick S!!!? If so then it was I who took pity on you and lowered down bottles of beer to your port hole from the deck above!

The lecky rarely spoke to anyone, continuously wandered around scratching his head and mumbling to himself. The chief engineer was a gruff old scotsman who hated sparkies. He used to go mental whenever I touched the key as it interfered with his enjoyment of the BBC world service.

We had some brilliant p*ss ups, especially in S America.

Sorry to hear that MV Vulcain/GOPN sank in late '72. Still, I guess its a better fate than being ripped to peices on some knackers yard beach in India.

I'd be interested to know the details of of the sinking if anyone can throw any light on it. Are there any more photos out there?

Happy memories.

Gerry


----------



## Dick S (Feb 10, 2007)

Gerry,
The luckless mate whose tap was stopped in the most spectacular way was not me!! Possibly the guy I relieved. (I think he may have left under a cloud and was gone when I arrived)She was sold when I Left, who to I cannot remember(A loooooooong time ago). I do remember we changed R/Os halfe way through the voyage I did. Could the first sparks have been you? One cargo was Fish Meal from Peru to Europe. We were strike bound for 6 weeks in Rothesay Dock Glasgow for 6 weeks, I think that is where the sparks changed.(Cargo if I remember was scrap from US east coast?)

A happy ship with many qiurks I remember the plans for had been changed from French to English by the Van Omerons staff in Holland and the Boiler Flat was transposed as Kettle Platform. 

Nice to hear from someone who remembers 

Dick


----------



## cameraman (Oct 15, 2011)

I was an apprentice on the LANGLEECLYDE in about 1959 with another Londoner [David PITHER from Fulham] and was on the Clyde when she was involved in a collision with the Spanish tanker "ALBUERA' in Suez harbor. Neither vessel was badly damaged. Geoff Clarke long retired in Noosa Queensland


----------



## Marcus C. Smith (Mar 12, 2009)

I was apprenticed to Medomsley & Crawford from 1960 and sailed as 3rd Mate until 1967 when made redundant due to flag change. They offered us all jobs on one ship remaining British Flagged, ( I believe it was the tanker "Chelwood Beacon"), a rather underhanded move to avoid paying redundancy money. Was not aware of continued British flagging. I remember Captain Austin well, a real gent. He taught me to sew a "packet of three" into my shore-going jacket so as I couldn't forget them! (Made sure the stitches did'nt compromise their effectiveness!)
Would be interested to know more about this phase in the companies history and would have stayed with them if not for the re-flagging. Great company.
Regards
Marcus


----------



## cameraman (Oct 15, 2011)

*Captain George Austin on the Langleeclyde*

We knew George as "RABBIT",A great guy prone to fits of fury like when he found me over the side painting the ships name as we sailed up the river Plate. I had specific jobs to do before I could get shore leave and scoot off to see my Argentinian girl friend "up country"and I was not wasting time. Another time after the collision with the "ALBUERA" in Suez harbor I raced around taking photos instead of securing the ship.It would be fair to say that I was NOT his favorite!!
When we paid off in Rotterdam,I always elected to have a ticket,not to London,but to Paris.As an 18 year old there was NO comparison.Paris was exciting,London was parents etc.No Problem,but I always rejoined flat broke and needed a "sub" before I had earnt it. I always remember my apprenticeship with fond memories and always [almost] regret leaving the M.N. What women do to you. Geoff Clarke


----------



## sailorashore (Jan 7, 2009)

*Add the Hurley Beacon*



Mac said:


> Van Ommeren (London) had in 1964 eight ships under the British flag, all with the word " Beacon" as the suffix of their name.
> They owned the Crawford Shipping Co Ltd, which had three ships, the Dunkery Beacon, the Ivinghoe Beacon and the Melbury Beacon.
> They also then owned the Medomsley Shipping Co with five ships, the Brecon Beacon, the Chelwood Beacon, the Crowborough Beacon,the Hereford Beacon and the Holsworthy Beacon. The Chelwood Beacon was the only tanker (Built in Rotterdam in 1960, DWT 31,670 and steam turbines), all the others were tramps.


I sailed as apprentice on the Beacon Boats from 63 to 67. My first trip was on the Chelwood Beacon, my second was 13 months on the maiden voyage of the Hurley Beacon with Captain Evans (his final voyage) then back on the Chelwood Beacon and a final 21 month trip on the Ivinghoe Beacon. They sold the British flag ships and closed down the Medomsley and Crawford shipping company while I was sitting my second mates ticket in 67 so I switched to Silver Line.


----------



## David berryY (Feb 20, 2015)

Dick S said:


> I sailed on ship in the early 1970s called 'VULCAIN'.. a bulk carrier that had been a converted from a French wine carrier in Holland. The Parent company was Van Omerons,the VO was on the funnel, but Vanoms had a off shoot in the UK and most of the crew were from this company. Does any one remember the name of the UK company and is there a photo of the Vulcain out there?
> She sank in late '72 I think just after she had been sold & was the last of the UK company's ships.
> 
> Dick


I saile on the vulcain in 1971 from france to immimgham, she was then 
owned/managed by crawford s.s. company. i think they only had a couple of ships.


----------



## emjaybec (Mar 3, 2015)

*Beacon ships*

I sailed as apprentice on the Hereford Beacon Feb '62 to June '63,voyages around Europe collecting cargo for the P. Gulf,and one trip to India/Ceylon. Capt. Di Davies,1st Mate, ? Hogan,and various 3rd's, and 2nd's (Harry Carlisle from Hull was in there somewhere and Marcus Smith)),fellow apprentices George Surin,Mike Parker and others whose names escape me.
Ivinghoe Beacon July '63,to May '64 (round the world tramping) Capt. Calvert,1st Mate ? Lewin,2nd 'Big Jim',3rd An Irish guy with marriage problems who was to be found in the nearest bar,(and retrieved from).Apprentice Gerald Campion.
Chelwood Beacon, July '64 until grounded in New York in Jan '66 (sailed as 4th Mate),Capt.Jarvis,Diggins,and Peter Jones.Mates Tom Page,Di Davies,Colin Walder,Mike Featherstone,Ross Walton.
A few other names still in the memory ,will add later.
Mike Beck (Yorky from Goole)


----------



## Willjon (Jan 21, 2017)

I sailed on the Hurley Beacon as 3rd Mate and 2nd mate between October 1964 and June 1966, one voyage, circunavigated the globe several times but never went back to them though. Captain Calvert was in comand, could have been the secont voyage of the ship. Started with the VO funnel but seem to remember wearing the VNS funnel and one from a Japanese company too.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

They are part of the Vopak Group now...

Here are a few relevant House Flags.

http://www.crwflags.com/fotw/flags/nl~vanom.html

geoff


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

VULCAIN 
12,825g ? n 18,727d	165.9 x 55.0 x 21.0 metres
7.10.1959: Launched by Forges & Chantiers de la Gironde, Bordeaux (Yard No. 242) for Soflumar Transports de Vins, Fance
1.1960: Completed.
1968: Sold to Phs. van Ommeren (France) S.A. - France 
1970: Sold to Crawford Sg. Co. Ltd. - British
1972: Sold to Arm. Castellana S.A. – Greece and renamed MITSOS 
1 Feb. 1979: Foundered W of Azores: (36.08.26N 44.24.03W)

Report 
FOUNDERED 850 MILES W. OF THE AZORES IN APPROXIMATELY LAT. 36 08.26N., LONG.44 24 03W., AFTER TAKING WATER AND DEVELOPING LIST IN HEAVY WEATHER ON 1/2/79. 

NAVIGATION WARNING ISSUED 02:55 HOURS GMT 1/2/79 - SHIP TOOK WATER IN NO.3 HOLD AND UNABLE TO PUMP OUT AND SANK AT APPROXIMATELY 23:00 HOURS GMT SAME DAY.


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

Did a coastal from Leith to Glasgow northabout on Ivinghoe Beacon/GSSY then Marconi took me off her to help fit out Shaw Savills "Alaric"/GWRQ and do trials on her but didn't finish up leaving her for nearly 4 years and joining AWA in Sydney after a flight down under on a Comet
Ern Barrett


----------



## byron7 (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello there, 
I know it's an old thread but I just stumbled upon it when I was trying to establish the provenance of the RN deck watch I own and which probably belonged to this vessel. 

My father was a captain onboard M/V VULCAIN or M/V MITSOS as she was named when she was sold to Greek Shipowners. 
He disembarked few months before her loss. I still remember the shock when I bought the newspaper with the news about her loss at the front page. 
If not mistaken two of her crew went down with her.


----------

